# Officially out.



## SAD (May 2, 2013)

Yep.  After 5 months training up to this meet and getting my body weight up to a solid 308, I dislocated my knee yesterday and I'm out of the meet this weekend.  May try bench only, and if I'm really feeling froggy, push/pull with stiff legged deadlift.  I'm in a knee immobilizer and awaiting a referral for an MRI.  Docs had to relocate the knee last night.  They offered me pain meds but I told them powerlifters don't feel pain.  Well, the relocation was anything but pain free, but I managed to only break one rail on my bed (true story).

Now I turn my attention away from my self-pity and towards my friends, training partners, and pupils that are still competing this weekend.  I'm a little devastated, but looking forward to seeing them all smash some PRs.


----------



## losieloos (May 2, 2013)

Thats awful,  good luck on your recovery.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2013)

sucks huge dick.


----------



## PFM (May 2, 2013)

SAD said:


> Now I turn my attention away from my self-pity and towards my friends, training partners, and pupils that are still competing this weekend.  I'm a little devastated, but looking forward to seeing them all smash some PRs.



Reputation point ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

damn brother SAD im sorry to hear this.Let everything heal before u try any lifts


----------



## AlphaD (May 2, 2013)

Damn man, sorry to hear that.  Here's hopes to a speedy recovery....


----------



## 63Vette (May 2, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this brother. I wish you God's speed in healing and recovery.

GERMAN VOLUME TRAINING...... the shit works and saves a ton of wear and tear ....

Come join the pretty boys and leave the PL stuff alone.... 

Sooner or later we all turn to BB.... 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2013)

wow, sorry to hear it!


----------



## Cashout (May 2, 2013)

How did this happen?


----------



## DF (May 2, 2013)

Damn! That sucks SAD. Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## airagee23 (May 2, 2013)

Awe man Im sorry to hear this SAD. Hope you recover quickly


----------



## SAD (May 2, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I am sorry to hear this brother. I wish you God's speed in healing and recovery.
> 
> GERMAN VOLUME TRAINING...... the shit works and saves a ton of wear and tear ....
> 
> ...



I both like, and dislike, this post, lol.  Thanks brother.




Cashout said:


> How did this happen?



The same way every highly regrettable injury happens..... horseplay.  A guy in the gym started trying to wrestle me, and while trying to take me down, POW.  He feels absolutely terrible, and I hold no ill-will towards him at all.  Shit happens.  Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bro, heal up quick!


----------



## grind4it (May 2, 2013)

Damn, that suck man. I hope you rebound quickly.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 2, 2013)

Damn brother sad sorry to hear


----------



## bubbagump (May 2, 2013)

Damn dude.  That sucks.  Hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Azog (May 2, 2013)

That sucks giant horse cock. Take er easy and heal fast brother!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 2, 2013)

Oh god dude.. That blows.. I hope u recover fast


----------



## Jada (May 2, 2013)

damn that sucks !! wish u speedy recovery


----------



## Dtownry (May 2, 2013)

I wish you the best brother.  Positive mental attitude.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 2, 2013)

sorry bro.  maybe try 20iu of GH a day and see if that helps....


----------



## R1rider (May 2, 2013)

wow, sorry to hear man. Heal up quick bro


----------



## ccpro (May 2, 2013)

That blows....sorry to hear.  Stay positive.  308...damn ur a big bitch!!!!


----------



## JOMO (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear this SAD. We know you have been busting your ass and injuries always happen at the worst time.

Iv'e never knew anyone that had a dislocated knee. Is there physical therapy needed after the cast comes off?


----------



## trim (May 2, 2013)

Damn man, thats horrible.  I am glad though that you saying "officially out" was not you coming out of the closet! Joking aside, I hope there is no lasting damage, and you heal up fast.


----------



## pirovoliko (May 2, 2013)

speedy recovery man.. you'll be ready fior the next meet in time..


----------



## JAXNY (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. But take it from someone
Who's had some nasty injuries. Do your
Thing as far as the bench but I wouldn't 
Fuck with that knee in any sort of way. 
Let heal bro. Don't risk making it worse.


----------



## SuperBane (May 2, 2013)

SAD said:


> I both like, and dislike, this post, lol.  Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn man that is the worst!
Not even from training just some old fashion rough housin!
Hope you heal up better then new!
take it easy and at that weight, Ease back into it when the time comes!
Goodluck.


----------



## Popeye (May 2, 2013)

That is fawking shitty, I know that you have been amped for this meet and been kickin ass in the gym preparing for it. There's always next time and plenty of time to build yourself back up and go for that huge number you were gonna attempt. Imo just bench some mad shit. Anything else sounds like a bad idea, except of course, whispering sweet nothings into PoB's ear while you spot him.

Good luck SAD.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2013)

This post reserved for a joke to be served when it's not "too soon" or when I've safely returned from from trip whichever may come first.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 2, 2013)

That sucks balls brother.  Do the bench only deal and smash some big weight.  you'll feel better instanly.  good luck dude i wish you the best.


----------



## SFGiants (May 3, 2013)

I hate when this stuff happens, get then next meet bro!

I haven't been able to even train to compete in well over a year although I train it's not the same.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 3, 2013)

Heal quickly, Bro. Great call focusing on your Mates in the comp. Help 'em crush their own goals!


----------



## DF (May 3, 2013)

SAD said:


> I both like, and dislike, this post, lol.  Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Shit!  As my mom used to say It's all fun & games until somebody gets hurt.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 3, 2013)

Damn!! Real sorry to hear that. Wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 3, 2013)

Damn the fucking sucks bro. You think you'd still be able to bench with a fucked up knee though? Seems like that would fuck up your set up.


----------



## ken Sass (May 3, 2013)

SAD said:


> Yep.  After 5 months training up to this meet and getting my body weight up to a solid 308, I dislocated my knee yesterday and I'm out of the meet this weekend.  May try bench only, and if I'm really feeling froggy, push/pull with stiff legged deadlift.  I'm in a knee immobilizer and awaiting a referral for an MRI.  Docs had to relocate the knee last night.  They offered me pain meds but I told them powerlifters don't feel pain.  Well, the relocation was anything but pain free, but I managed to only break one rail on my bed (true story).
> 
> Now I turn my attention away from my self-pity and towards my friends, training partners, and pupils that are still competing this weekend.  I'm a little devastated, but looking forward to seeing them all smash some PRs.


i am sure sorry to here this sad, i guess it's just part of are life


----------



## whitelml (May 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear bro.........shit always happens at the worst time.    Good luck with recovery


----------



## Big Worm (May 3, 2013)

Hate to hear this.  Hope it heals up better than ever.  Keep your head up.


----------



## mistah187 (May 3, 2013)

Damn sorry to hear bro. That shit will heal and u will come back like a beast!


----------



## phlip26 (May 3, 2013)

Sucks balls bro! Rest it and give yourself the time to heal. You'll be right back!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 3, 2013)

You have the right attitude already to heal your mind, I wish you luck in healing your body.


----------



## amore169 (May 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear SAD!


----------

